# Straps on a diver



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

Grey Bond Zuludiver :










Blue bond Zuludiver:










ZuluDiver Black Italian Diver Style PU Rubber:


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

Staib Mesh:










I also have the original Chris Ward leather, unworn. Out of all of them I prefer the Staib mesh.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The mesh and the rubber look best with that stunning blue. A black Eulit perlon might look rad, too.

For a G10 NATO, see if you can get a Phoenix in MoD Admiralty Grey. Mickie500 is their eBay seller.


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

Thanks I'll take a look


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> The mesh and the rubber look best with that stunning blue. A black Eulit perlon might look rad, too.
> 
> For a G10 NATO, see if you can get a Phoenix in MoD Admiralty Grey. Mickie500 is their eBay seller.


 Exactly my thoughts too! Didn't like the blue bond, it made your watch look like a deck chair artytime:


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 1, 2017)

FarmerPalmer said:


> Grey Bond Zuludiver :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Blue/white NATO looks great!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the mesh , a blue sharkskin strap would probably suit it to :thumbsup:


----------

